# Calming Dog Pills, Sprays, etc.



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever used any of these things? If so, did they work? My GSD has developed what seems to be separation anxiety and is destroying the house while we're gone - even for a little while. We are doing all of the other things recommended to treat this, but was wondering if anyone had had any luck with these calming agents. Thanks!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

crate the dog when you are gone a dog that is destroying your house when you are gone needs to be crated


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I've never tried them (Though I am interested in hearing what others have to say since I've been curious about them too) but for your situation, have you tried crating while you're gone so he can't get to anything?


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I would much rather use a crate than drug up my dog. If you need it everyday, then it becomes along term continuance, not a short term thing. 

How old is your dog?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

It might or might not be separtation anxiety. 

Dogs do things when they are bored, they make up little games (which humans always find unacceptable) to keep themselves occupied. 

How old is your dog?
How long have you had him?
What type of excercise does the dog get?
Has the dog pee'ed or poo'ed in the house while you are gone?

So I would either crate or make a dog proof room. See if that makes a diiference.

There are herbal calming things that help take the edge off, but if this is a boredom or lack of excercise problem it won't help. So before you try this you need to really try to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What exactly is your dog doing and what are you doing to treat the problem?

Do you have Patricia McConnell's book, "I'll Be Home Soon?"

The DAP pheremone spray does work for some dogs so it's worth a try. There is also a collar now which is supposed to work. Rescue REmedy works for some dogs and not for others but it also can't hurt so it's worth a try. Check out the stuff at Only Natural Pet. The products are reviewed so you can see what other people think: http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?avs|Health+Condition=Anxiety+%2f+Stress

With true separation anxiety the only thing that really works is to counter condition them out of the behavior. That's what I did with Rafi and it took 7 weeks but worked like a charm.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I use Rescue Remedy myself for thunderstorms and stressful situations...it doesn't work entirely - just takes the edge off.....works on me too!


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. A little more info:
She is 10 years old and we've had her since she was 10 weeks old.
We moved three years ago and that seemed to tip something off. She used to do just little things went we left, not she is ripping up carpet in front of doors and windows. We have tried gates- she jumps them. We have crated her before but she is very strong and can drag the crate around the house (and this is a HUGE, very durable metal crate that I can't even lift by myself). She has plenty of toys, and she will not eat or drink while we're gone. I take her for a walk in the morning and a walk at night. My schedule varies greatly so I am gone at different times of the day, but never for more than 4 hours. She does not pee or poop in the house. I'm trying to trick her into not knowing when I'm leaving because when she does she immediately gets sad. She actually lets out a huge sigh. She seems to have all the classic signs of separation anxiety, except for the peeing and pooping and the fact that she does not always feel like she has to be in the same room as us when we're home. She does stay with us most of the time, but will occasionally go off and lay by herself in another room. She does not sleep in our room for most of the night. I'm not looking to "drug up" my dog, just something to take the edge off while I'm trying to retrain her. I know that anxiety in people can be horrendous and they need to take medications (myself included) so if there is something that can help her get through this I don't see an issue with it, as long as it's not to be detrimental to her.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You don't want to trick her into thinking you haven't left b/c that may actually make her more anxious. What you want to do is to counter condition her to associate you leaving with something positive, if possible, or at least non-stressful. 

Do you have the Patricia McConnell book? It really works.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

No, I don't have the book, but I'll definitely check it out. I guess "trick" isn't the right work. She knows I'm leaving, but I'm picking up my keys at random times to try to desensitize her from that noise and not paying attention to her for a little while before I go. I'm also feeding her right before I go and putting a little yogurt on top as a treat. She'll at least start eating, but the second I'm gone I think she stops because the food is still there when I get back.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You have to work to get her associate you picking up your keys with something positive. So you pick up your keys she gets some kind of really high value treat that she never gets at any other time. You put your keys down, you take the treat away. 

The book gives you the step by step instructions and I had total success with it. I highly recommend it. 

Also, most of my gsds wouldn't eat or drink when I was gone.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

How do you take the treat away if it's food?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I was using really yummy real bones. But the book explains it all really well, unlike me!







Plus it's very short and you can read it in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree, counter conditioning is the way to go. For my dog, I used a blend of methods with Patricia McConnell's advice as the base. It took a few long weeks, but now the dog and my house are in much better condition. (Don't forget you can save $$ by borrowing the book from the library)
Since your not gone for more than 4 hours, I wouldn't worry about her not eating while you are gone. I know of many dogs that are at most peckish when their owners are gone, mine included. 
Lastly, as a precautionary measure and because of her age, you may want to have her checked out with a vet to make sure she is healthy; as there are some medical conditions that can change the psychological state of dogs. 
Good luck, I am sure with some persistent and consistent work you can pep her back up in no time.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Agree 100 percent. I have ofsstered 3 rescues on drugs, and all are now off, thanks in part ot a good adviser.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

I have taken her to the vet to have her checked out and she is fine (physically anyway). Just to be clear, I am not talking about long-term use or heavily sedating her. If I wanted to do that I'm sure my vet would give me a rx for her. I was asking if anyone had had any experience with Dap or Rescue Remedy or anything like that to take the edge off so she is not suffering so much in the immediate future while we finish her training. I fully understand, and agree, that conditioning her is the way to go. Thanks to everyone for their comments. I would still be interested to know if anyone has had any experience with these calming agents. Thanks!


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I guess I do not understand why you say the dog is suffering so much. I am upto over a dozen rescues in my home since 2/2008, and none are suffering. Of course, a few have some other issues.

Anyway, just curious why you used the tern suffering.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> The DAP pheremone spray does work for some dogs so it's worth a try. There is also a collar now which is supposed to work. Rescue REmedy works for some dogs and not for others but it also can't hurt so it's worth a try. Check out the stuff at Only Natural Pet. The products are reviewed so you can see what other people think: http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/search.aspx?avs|Health+Condition=Anxiety+%2f+Stress


I did answer your initial question.









And Timber, separation anxiety is very hard on the dog! That's why the OP used the word suffering.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've been giving Yana Springtime inc's Stress Free Calmplex ( http://www.springtimeinc.com/product/100/2 ) for a month now because nobody could take the nervous energy at home anymore, and I really see a big difference with her. She finally is able to settle down and constant pacing, destructive chewing and window barking is gone. I don't see any side effects of her being on the tablets, she's not sedated and she's very energetic and playful otherwise.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I have maybe a bit of a different twist. Your dog is 10 years old and maybe her hearing is changing. Noises that didn't bother her before sound different now. My first GSD never had problems with thunderstorms and loved our plow truck (got to ride shot gun) in the winter. But at about age 10 those noises sounded different to him and he didn't like them. When the plow truck would start up, he would go under my desk instead of going to the door and wanting to go ride in the truck.

So if that is part of the problem you need to make an area in the house that the dog can't distroy and feels comfortable with a hiding spot (den like) and leave the TV or radio on.

You might have to experiment with different herbal things to find which one works for your dog. I have noticed that all herbal things don't work for all dogs. I use the DAP plug in with some help, but the thing that has helped DeeDee (noise sensitive dog) in TranQuill Tabs that I got through Entirley Pets.

Val


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Any suggestions on how to make an area for her without gates or a crate? She can't handle the crate and jumps gates. We've tried making den-like places for her in our closets and in our basement, but it doesn't seem to help, or at least that we can tell. I think I will try the DAP first and then Rescue Remedy if this doesn't help. I get what you're saying about the possible hearing loss or changes. We do leave the radio on for her when we're gone and leave the shades drawn to make it a little darker. I've actually heard about these cds for dogs that play soothing music that has been specifically chosen for dogs. Thought about getting that. My husband thinks I'm nuts!! I'm willing to try anything at this point!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You can try DAP and RR at the same time. Neither will hurt her and it's definitely worth a try. Is there a room that she would be comfortable in where she is least likely to get into something? Does she have problems (with getting scared or anything) when you are home or is it just when you are gone?


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

When we're home she is fine, except for thunderstorms or fireworks. We can't shut her in a room because she'll tear at the flooring and door trying to get out. I left for a little bit this morning with a kong filled with peanut butter. She didn't touch it. I didn't think she would, but thought I'd try it since we haven't done that in a long time. She didn't do anything while I was gone though, so that's good. She always passes out from exhaustion after we get home. She's sleeping soundly on the floor right now, looking cute as always!


----------

